# 59 and still loving Whistler Bike Park



## potterymouth (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello, I actually turn 60 this year. I am eager to hit Whistler and Stevens Pass bike park again this summer. Luckily, I live close enough to both to make trips to each. At Stevens I am often one of the older riders, while at Whistler I see old guys older than me still riding. This always get me thinking, how much old guys have left in the tank? I mean really able to "ride" the bike parks. Hitting jumps, cleaning black diamond runs and actually enjoying them, aspiring to do some double blacks, and actually succeeding. In other words, getting better and better. How much longer? With my gear on I don't look like an old duffer when I ride by. Right now, when I ride with my kids (age 33 and 28) people are surprised that I am their Dad. My goal is to be riding p[arks in my 70s. I hope I can. How long do y'all plan to ride?


----------



## McBoris (Feb 14, 2016)

just turned 50 this past Summer,did my first ever DH trip 3 yrs.ago at Snowshoe WV....it was an absolute blast,the group of friends that i went with were all in their late 40's,early 50's ....this was a 4 day trip and i immediately noticed there were a lot of older-than-me dudes tearing up trails.....i fealt comfortable with my skill level, it being my first time DHing but i think it has more to do with experience ....alot of dudes that are into DH seem to have a background in MOTO which i do NOT,only been on MTB's since 2012....i live on the East Coast of NC,so the closest place to DH is 6 & 8 hrs.away....i WOULD do it again but the trips involve alot of planning and alot of$$$ which i dont have....take care and keep it on 2 ;-}


----------



## stoplight (Mar 8, 2009)

Turned 60 few months ago and just recently have begun to really assess risk in a different way then I have in the past. 
I would safely say I am an intermediate/advanced rider. My long term goal to safely ride at my current level or a little below for the next ten years. 
If I crash riding within my skill set on breakthrough in Mammoth so be it but I am no longer willing to needlessly risk my riding future for a high pucker factor moment. 
This just after crashing while failing to clear a 5ft jump and crashing on my shoulder. I got the message loud and clear.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I had a terrible DH crash last year and I am rethinking my list of places to ride. Whistler was high on my list


----------



## potterymouth (Oct 16, 2009)

While I did not crash at Whistler I did crash racing BMX late last summer and collapsed a lung displaced 2 ribs and broke another one. Hitting the track and Whistler again this summer, this time with body armor. Its just too much fun and I suspect that I can't do it forever so I gotta do it while I still can.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I never went to Whistler (or any bike park) until I was 51 and I had a blast. My first day I had the opportunity to have a coach and it was invaluable to get comfortable on the jumps. The second day I just happened to hook up on the lift with a guy who'd ridden whistler a bunch and was able to follow him down everything which also helped a lot. The third day I was on my own and just let it fly. I did the quintessential crash on the "last run of the day" over jumping a table that had a 90 degree left hand berm on the exit and rung my bell a bit... but I loved every minute of it.'

Two years later I was able to return at age 53 and I still did not get enough. I want to go back..... bad. But I do wonder at what point I'll start slowing down and scaling back rather than advancing. I have a goal to hit "Fade to Black" so hopefully not too soon.

Old guys rule. I'm inspired by the 60 and 60 + riders still killing it at the parks. You are my inspiration. I really want to be riding at a high level well into my 60s, but I have a bigger goal of riding well and real trails into my 80s so I won't risk that trying to pull off some stunt that's better left to the 20 year olds.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm 57, turn 58 in May. My skills are better now than they have ever been, but my willingness to risk is declining. Broke my humerous late 2013, and the time off the bike plus the fact my shoulder may never be the same as it was (at least without some significant surgery plus recovery time) has resulted in me dialing it back a little bit rather than pushing the boundaries.

But I enjoy riding through the woods and going on longer adventures anyway. I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything by avoiding the jumps and gaps and super steeps. 

And I fully plan to be riding into my 70's.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

Good for you guys (and gals) for getting after it in the park. I live < 2 hours from Whistler but I only hit it a couple of times a year. It's fun but not my favourite type of riding. The trails outside of the park are another story though! I could spend all summer riding and exploring those.


----------

